# Application de prise de notes avec tags



## chatlumo (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une appli de prise de notes pour iPad, avec une version Mac OS.
J'en ai testé plusieurs mais je souhaiterais pouvoir ajouter à chaque note des tags ou mots-clés qui me permettent d'avoir un classement dynamique et pas juste des dossiers/sous-dossiers afin de pouvoir retrouver ses notes de différentes façon.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait Ulysses, mais je trouve ça trop cher pour mon utilisation. Ou encore Bear mais la version gratuite ne permet pas la sychro et la version payante au mois ou à l'année est je trouve trop chère.

Que me conseilleriez-vous en la matière ?
Je ne suis pas contre payer mais je veux éviter l'abonnement...

Merci.

Edit : Désolé, je voulais plutôt créer ce sujet dans les applis iOS mais je ne peux visiblement le déplacer moi-même.

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Voilà qui est fait !*


----------



## iDanGener (26 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Si vous êtes sous Catalina, je _crois_ que Goodnotes pourrait vous convenir. Pas très cher et c’est un achat « universel »  (lorsque vous achetez la version iPad, vous avez aussi la version Mac pour Catalina).

Cependant, pas (encore) de gestion de tags. Toutefois, en attendant, on peut utiliser une astuce proposée par l’éditeur https://medium.com/@GoodNotes/tagging-is-not-yet-supported-in-goodnotes-b38ba65df143

Je l’utilise sur iPad air 2019 tous les jours, mais je suis encore sous Mojave pour le Mac, donc pas pu utiliser la version Mac. Superbe logiciel selon moi, du moins pour iPad.

Il y a beaucoup de vidéo sur Youtube concernant cette appli.

Daniel


----------



## chatlumo (27 Juin 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse. L'application a l'air très bien pour pas très cher mais je cherche vraiment un système avec tagging qui permette de voir les mots-clés sans avoir à les chercher (car dans ce cas il faut connaître le mot-clé utilisé).


----------



## frankyy (9 Juillet 2020)

How To Tag Notes in Apple Notes
					

Tagging notes can be a great way to help you find notes in your system. Here’s a simple, although not elegant, way to tag notes in Apple Notes. You can enrol...




					www.youtube.com
				



Ils parlent d'une application similaire, peut-être que cette application vous convient?


----------



## chatlumo (9 Juillet 2020)

Merci, j'avais effectivement vu la vidéo. Ça permet d'avoir une touche de "tags" mais ça implique de savoir ce que l'on cherche et je voulais justement une appli où l'on trouve la liste des mots-clés, pour éviter de se souvenir comment on a pu tagguer une note.


----------

